# How do I put on weight?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello all, could really do with your help!

Im 20yr old lad, 5' 7" & approx. 63kgs. My weight is the problem, no matter how much I eat, I can't gain any significant weight.

I stopped doing weights back in August & haven't been back on 'em since. Theres no point really if I've got nothing to burn is there.

My diet consists of plenty of fruit & veg, steaks, loads of dairy products, the usual, but I'm not making any improvement.

Could anyone give me some advice, maybe from your own, similar experiences?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello mate don't worry a lot of us have been there. Read this thread and see if you still think your eating enough. If you are I'd reccomend you PM Soulcard a fellow mod. He has very high calorie requirements and would be a good help.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4308


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

mate, u need to stick to the weights, this is very important, ru eating consistently, i mean, 6-7 meals a day,?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

bobby_20 said:


> Hello all, could really do with your help!
> 
> Im 20yr old lad, 5' 7" & approx. 63kgs. My weight is the problem, no matter how much I eat, I can't gain any significant weight.
> 
> ...


...if you want to gain weight you have to eat, and I mean EAT as in a LOT of clean and calorie dense foods...also, if you dont weight train you wont gain...bottom line...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

oh, I was under the impression you would burn your self out, in sime way.

I eat 4/5 times a day, medium sized meals. Looks like i'd better get back in the gym then!


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Well id say the best thing for you short of eating a diplodicus every day 

Is to firstly work out a decent clean huge daily diet then invest in weight gain..I had a m8 with similar problems and weight gain along with 6 decent meals a day was just the thing to help him through,But yeh this would be pointless if you didnt work out..


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

I've tried a few brands, but weren't much good. Could you recommend any particular brands


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Young Gun said:


> Hello mate don't worry a lot of us have been there. Read this thread and see if you still think your eating enough. If you are I'd reccomend you PM Soulcard a fellow mod. He has very high calorie requirements and would be a good help.
> 
> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4308


Obviously not enough by the looks of things. Well, give it try & get back in th near future! cheers


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Well yes i can but it will probably be argued by a few ..I swear by reflex.So if you ask me about any supps i will always go to reflex.

Post up your diet mate and let us take a look at it for you make sure you include everything vits supps water the whole shibang.

And stick around..Trust me its worth it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

I dont think he'll stick around (unfortunately, cuz he could probablly learn a lot and contribute from his experiences)...I'm wondering this post was a thinly disguised source request (damn I'm so suspucious sometimes :lol: )...anyway, if you do make it back, there a LOT of guys here who have the same problem as you and have made some great gains...feel free to ask around bro!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry, I did try replying but as I did, I was directed to the log in page. Every time I clicked log in, it kept sending me back.

Anyway, my diet- usually consists of:

2/3 eggs, a banana, Weider shake mixed with a pnt of full fat milk, followed by a bowel of muesli,when I get up about 7am

10am-pnt of milk and fruit

12pm- pasta with mayo, tuna & sweetcorn

5pm-cheese, ham & pickle sandwich from the tube sandwich bar!

6pm- Weider shake, pnt of milk with a banana

7-8pm- steak, chicken pasta, or baked potatoes (alternate)

11pm-12am- tin of tuna

Drink between 4-5l of water.

Supps- cod liver oil + omega 3, sports multi, calcium xtra strength, potasium, magnesium, & zinc in 1,glucosamine and L-ornithine

I'll leave it up to you experts to put any of this right for me :!:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Also forgot to mention that I eat the equivalent of a big bar of chocolate (1 of those ones you can share) throughout the day.

Personally I think I should be putting on a little bit of weight with that, but I'm not. I did 1 of those skin fold tests at college a little while ago & I got 6%.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

first, I'm glad your back...

second, you need to have appx. 1.5 to 2.0 grams of protien/day in your diet...I see some chicken and steak, but not enough...

third...carbs are probablly also necessary for you to gain and it sounds like you can afford to put a little fat on while you bulk...

fourth...40/20/40 (protein/fat/carbs) is the ratio you want to shoot for when bulking...

fifth...you have to get a good workout routine and stay on it consistently and dillegently to gain weight...

sixth,use the above ratios, but to the amount of 4000-5000 calories per day...

seventh...I know you feel like you are eating a lot, but get a chart that indicates how many calories each food has and add it up...you may be surprised how many you are getting per day (probablly only about 2500-3000/day from what you listed)...

...hope this helps...if you need any clarification, just let us know...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

wow, big wake-up call! I started back in the gym last nite. Got some good points from a link I found in 1 of the other threads. I'll use this weekend to come up with a more appropriate 'menu' for myself & I'll put it up here on Monday for you to take a look.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it takes time to get used to eating alot-

dont expect to be able shove 1000`s of calories down your neck straight away-

and in my case( as you too are an ectomorph)it takes month upon month of eating an excess of calories for just a few pounds of weight-

training is actually the easy, fun bit!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll take that into consideration. Just a couple of questions. Is the whole idea of putting on weight to never be hungry? And how old are you? I only ask because, being an ectomorph I wanted to know how long you've been training for and what results you've got so far? (If that makes sense to you)


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

lol hes old lol but so am i  just not as old as cal :lol:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m 38 -

the first year i started to work out i took every maximuscle supp possible and put on a stone-

i spent the next three years trying to workout with back problems and ended up back at 10 stone,but even more ripped than i am now-

this year i`ve put on 20lbs(mostly lean muscle).

nowadays i can predict when i`m going to be hungry again-so yeah i try not to allow myself to feel hungry-

ive got pics in my journal. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Once I've started up seriously, I'll get some pics up myself, not that they're worth a look, but maybe each time log on & see myself where everyone else can, it will push me harder. Then a long way down the line, when I step into most of the guys leagues here  , I'll post another pic.

Glad I found this site. cheers


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

Good luck mate

Since ive been logging on to this site, these guys have really helped in my training and it seems once again theyve done good.

Ive also tryed upping how much i eat a day, And believe me its easier said than done. but gradually it will all come together and youll never stop eating!!!!

Eat as much protein rich foods as you can i.e chicken,steak, tuna and other fish. i also recently found out that duck is about as protein rich as you can get from meat  .

Also try have about 2-4 protein shakes a day if possible!!

defo keep the training up- else youll end up eating all this and turn up looking like pavoroti :lol:

Good luck mate


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

bobby_20 said:


> Once I've started up seriously, I'll get some pics up myself, not that they're worth a look, but maybe each time log on & see myself where everyone else can, it will push me harder. Then a long way down the line, when I step into most of the guys leagues here  , I'll post another pic.
> 
> Glad I found this site. cheers


Bodybuilding isn't about being a huge mass monster with less than 6% bodyfat mate, its about dedication to training diet cardio supplementation and rest (not in any particular order). Posting pics is a great idea and don't believe that every guy will be out of your league etc there's only 1 league in my view and its the one I set out above which you have just joined.. Everyone's just in different stages depending on how long youv'e been at it your dedication while you have and of course genetics.

Good luck with your progress buddy looking forward to monitoring it. get a journal going if you can mate really helps to reflect on your own progress.

You can see mine in the journal section.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree, if you post your pics up, whatever level you are, you gain my respect.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Does The duck on the local chinese menu count?!!!

Believe me, the man boobs are appearing already! Not really, but the moment you stop, you notice things...'slipping'!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

just over 2 weeks ago now, i bout some body fortress muscle and weight gainer with whey protein, I take 3 scoops with 500ml full fat milk once in the morning, about 7am, then 1 pnt about 10am and 4pm. Then i take another shake after work about 6pm and another pnt efore bed at 11pm.

Amongst this, i have a bowel of muesli for breakfast, whole-meal bread with grilled chicken for lunch, and either baked potatoes, steaks, chicken or pasta for dinner.

I also have an apple, orange and a banana during the day as well as the additional supplements I mentioned earlier on in this thread.

Well, anyway, the point is I'm making some progress.I weighed my self 2 weeks ago on Monday, I was 9stone 13lbs. Im now 10stone 6lbs  This stuff really works!


----------

